# Selling Firewood - $$$ Question



## jwoair23 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys, so as of today I am over one year ahead on wood (meaning enough for this year and next year). This is 8 full cords, as I go through about 4 a year. 

As much as I would love to just keep adding and adding wood to my stockpile, I've decided 8 cords is about the maximum I want to keep on my small property. 

That being said, I want to keep cutting, so I think I'm going to sell some firewood. I have a 6.5' F-150, and I am going to sell it tossed in to the rails. I posted an ad on Craigslist for $75 for a truck load of oak delivered within 10-15 miles, and I already got a call and am going to deliver a load Thursday.

Do you guys think this is a reasonable rate? Am I under/over charging? I checked Craigslist and it seems most are selling a truck load for $50-60, some delivering some not. Taking out the cost of gas both getting and delivering it, I figure I am profiting at least $50 for what is probably about 1/3 cord. 

As those of you that follow this forum closely know, I have access to lots and lots of oak right now, so I'm not too worried about letting some of it go. 

What are your guys thoughts? I already know most of you would say get 2-3 years ahead, someday I will, but right now it just isn't feasible.


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like a good place to start. If you can't meet demand, raise the price. If you can't sell enough, drop the price.
Prices may be lower now in mid-summer.


----------



## osagebow (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds very fair to me - those other guys probably aren't delivering 100% oak, right?
good luck!


----------



## Thistle (Aug 7, 2012)

That's about perfect IMO.Last I checked that's similar to going rate here for good 100%  oak delivered."Mixed" hardwoods seem to go $60 or so,sometimes a bit less.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, Delivered, I do $100 a load (stacked) but I only sell a couple cord a year to Lazy Family members.

My SuperCrew is less than 6'. But I can get a face cord in it...

(Its green wood, but if they are buying wood.... There gonna get green/wet wood anyways).


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 7, 2012)

I think that's fair for oak. How much wood does the truck hold the way you load it? I do a little measuring in my trailers so I know exactly what I'm selling volume wise. That way there's no question about what the customer is paying for.I just stacked 1 cord, & added another 15 cubic ft to it so I know I'm not shorting anybody. Pitched it in the trailer, & marked height & length in the trailer. I won't deliver less than a cord, I prefer 2 @ a time. No I don't give volume discounts, nor will I cut my prices for any reason. I will donate wood to someone in need, & I charge more for 1 yr seasoned wood. I will not give up my 2-3 yr seasoned oak for less than $ 325.00 per cord, & you better be real nice to me when you ask. Bottom line, I could care less if I sell a stick of wood or not, cause eventually I'll burn it, but I have the space store it. All that being said, we already have orders for 30 + cord. Good thing I like cutting.

Good for you for keeping on cutting on that score, & finding a way to make a little cash. A C


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like a plan.  If you have the time the wood to sell and more to cut...keep going.


----------



## TimJ (Aug 8, 2012)

jwoair, your selling your soul. Did you give up the idea of stacking the excess wood elsewhere ?


----------



## swagler85 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have considered doing the same here next year. So far this year I have c/s/s two years worth and have another 4-5 cord cut waiting to be split. That would put me out over three years, but I enjoy doing it so much I may eventually sell a bit to keep going. I will not sell my oak/mulberry/locust though. Really looking forward to burning three year seasoned oak.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 8, 2012)

Today I will say that I will never sell any wood until I have a trailer with a dump box, it is a pain in the arse if you do not have the correct setup. Make sure you get enough because it will be hard on your truck and body.

Zap


----------



## KaptJaq (Aug 8, 2012)

Wish you guys were delivering to my area. Below is a local ad that is representative of the prices around here. As with most local firewood, "Seasoned" is debatable. Last season the price to pick up 220 splits (about a face cord 8' x 4' x 18" stacked) was $129. It was easier to count splits than measure a stack before loading. The wood is not stacked in their yard, it is in very large piles. This does not help the seasoning process...

There is no mention of hardwood, this is mixed wood including softwoods...






KaptJaq


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 8, 2012)

Just going by my area thats a fair price if your selling 1/2 cords worth, I suppose if your not going to keep it you might as well make some money but two years from now you may wish you kept more of this rare find. If this winter ends up being brutal and you start digging into next years wood in March/April being two years ahead doesnt look like so much wood as it does right now. The work involved and wear and tear on you and the equipment doesnt make the $75 worth it to me but do what you gotta do.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 8, 2012)

With your set-up and time you will have in it, you will be lucky to make mim. wage. (Thats alot of wear and tear on equiment and yourself)


----------



## Jags (Aug 8, 2012)

If I had to sell my firewood it would be $1000 per cord.  I know how much work goes into a cord of firewood.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 8, 2012)

jwoair23 said:


> Hey guys, so as of today I am over one year ahead on wood (meaning enough for this year and next year). This is 8 full cords, as I go through about 4 a year.
> 
> As much as I would love to just keep adding and adding wood to my stockpile, I've decided 8 cords is about the maximum I want to keep on my small property.
> 
> ...


I hope your selling green wood! dont sell your good stuff for this winter.

Also not to sound negative or anything, as i enjoy gathering wood as well, but is it worth it to sell it? I mean $50 for say an hour to load the truck and an hour to split it plus the load unload time?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 8, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> I hope your selling green wood! dont sell your good stuff for this winter.
> 
> Also not to sound negative or anything, as i enjoy gathering wood as well, but is it worth it to sell it? I mean $50 for say an hour to load the truck and an hour to split it plus the load unload time?


 
Add in maintenance time just to keep that speed up. I would have to be drinking cold beer at the grinder!


----------



## lukem (Aug 8, 2012)

Are you doing it because you like doing it, or to make money, or both?  

Your price sounds pretty fair, but you are likely shorting yourself given your equipment....if you are in it only to make money.

If you just like making firewood, and can't use all you make, then I see no issue with making some money on the side.  Nothing wrong with making a little extra on the side (that your wife and Uncle Sam can't see )  

I've sold a little to some folks, but I knew them pretty well, and considered it a favor.  I like to keep several years supply on hand in case my situation changes (health, free time, etc).


----------



## bogydave (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like you want to do it. That's good, because it's hard to make decent profit cutting firewood unless you are set up with the right equipment.
That said,
If you "*have fun"*, cover your expenses & make a $1 - $5 an hour tax free profit, go for it.
Beats the heck out of watching TV 

If you are thinking "More a fun hobby thing", you will do great.
Just don't quit you regular job  LOL


----------



## Realstone (Aug 8, 2012)

Whatever you charge, add in a per mile charge.  I'd suggest $1/mile, both ways.  Tell people this up front, I think they will understand.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 8, 2012)

jwoair23 said:


> I have a 6.5' F-150, and I am going to sell it tossed in to the rails. I posted an ad on Craigslist for $75 for a truck load of oak delivered within 10-15 miles, and I already got a call and am going to deliver a load Thursday.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a reasonable rate? Am I under/over charging? I checked Craigslist and it seems most are selling a truck load for $50-60, some delivering some not. Taking out the cost of gas both getting and delivering it, I figure I am profiting at least $50 for what is probably about 1/3 cord.


 
Not to sound negative - but I'm picking up on your words - "tossed in to the rails in a 6'5" bed"
I really don't think that would be 1/3 of a cord - I'd say less.
But if you can get $75 then I say go for it.
I think $60 is more reasonable - as I don't mind buying firewood if scrounging doesnt work out - and I wouldnt pay $75 for what I'm picturing you are referring to.
Although my dad who is nearing 80 years young would pay $75...so I suppose its relative to the customer base.
I do know how hard a work it is - especially if mid-summer and hot & humid - but its hard to compete against large volume wood processors.
I could be way off in my comment.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 8, 2012)

6.5' bed , level  bed. 
I think it's" full size with a short box" on this chart:  48.5 cubic feet.
Stacked neat would be a 1/3 of a cord+


----------



## madtrapper (Aug 8, 2012)

I get 55 a face cord pickup only on oak seasoned one year


----------



## jwoair23 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys sorry I went MIA yesterday just had a busy day. To answer some of the questions here:


I only am thinking about selling because I am running out of space, but I enjoy doing it so much I want to be able to keep processing firewood. Since I am not sure I want to store any more on my property, if I can keep doing it and make some money, that sounds great.
I agree with those who said the cost of fuel, wear and tear on equipment, and my time spent make it a poor proposition if you are just setting out to make money alone. 
This is green oak, just cut, and I am not claiming it to be seasoned in my ad.
I agree if I was on the buyers end, I wouldn't pay $75 for a tossed in load. BUT, I wouldn't pay $5 for it either, since I can do it myself. If there is a buyer who feels it is worth it to them, and they are happy, then thats fine with me!
I haven't measured how much a tossed in load would be, so I really can't comment on the % of a cord, my guesstimate was 1/3 of a cord but I could be wrong!
$$$ for my time isn't much of an issue for me, honestly I have a lot of free time, and I would rather be working on firewood than watching TV. It doesn't matter to be what my $/hr works out too. 
I have to admit I am wavering a bit on whether I want to sell or not. Its very hard to give up something you worked so hard for, but honestly I think the only reason I am hesitant is due to my hoarding habit of firewood.  I don't need it by any means, I am not having any trouble getting wood (I just got over a full load of beautiful locust yesterday from right down the street!) 
I'll have to ponder it some more, I appreciate all of your insight, I am not surprised many of you would never sell, I don't blame you really if I had more space I never would either!


----------



## Realstone (Aug 9, 2012)

If you enjoy C/S/S'ing (as I do), find some elderly couple that heat with wood that cant afford to have it brought in.  Win Win.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 9, 2012)

I started selling some of my excess last fall.  I sell off the lesser quality hardwoods like siberian/american elm, box elder, buckthorn, and some ash/black cherry.  The good stuff still finds a place on my property. (oak/mulberry/red elm).  I sell a full size truck bed (8') for $70 delivered up to ten miles.  I stack the wood in the box so it's pretty much a true half cord of
wood.  Many customers have been so happy with the volume of wood they've thrown in an extra $10-15.   I have to cut the lower quality wood to get to the good stuff so I have to do something with it, and the property owners want the lot cleared of all trees. The wood is split and seasoned for at least 6 months, some much more.  Never had a wet wood complaint although most of these customers are buying for their firepit.


----------



## mfglickman (Aug 9, 2012)

Realstone said:


> If you enjoy C/S/S'ing (as I do), find some elderly couple that heat with wood that cant afford to have it brought in. Win Win.


 
This is what I was going to suggest. Pay it forward.


----------



## TimJ (Aug 9, 2012)

That's the best idea so far


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2012)

" A lot of free time"

Please explain - I am unfamiliar with this concept.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 9, 2012)

rent a POD and put your dry wood in it then let them haul it off!


----------



## swagler85 (Aug 9, 2012)

Jags said:


> " A lot of free time"
> 
> Please explain - I am unfamiliar with this concept.


I agree on that, work, kids, and owning and maintaining a home tie up all of that free time stuff


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 9, 2012)

Jags said:


> " A lot of free time"
> 
> Please explain - I am unfamiliar with this concept.


 haha  Post of the week


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 9, 2012)

Realstone said:


> If you enjoy C/S/S'ing (as I do), find some elderly couple that heat with wood that cant afford to have it brought in. Win Win.


 
This is where all my excess wood goes....and even some I planned on keeping...


----------



## rdust (Aug 9, 2012)

Jags said:


> " A lot of free time"
> 
> Please explain - I am unfamiliar with this concept.


 
 

I've been trying for weeks to find a day to stack some wood.  I think I'm gonna get after it this weekend if the boss and kids approve.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 9, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> haha Post of the week


 
Amen to that...I cant even get on here for very long...ha


----------



## jwoair23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well guys I sold a truck load yesterday, they gave me $80 (I asked for $75) so that was nice. They are using it for campfires they said, very nice couple.

I measured what I put in the truck, and I believe it was almost exactly 1/3 a cord. I was pretty happy, so I went ahead and put another ad on craigslist today.

I picked up 3 massive (I loaded it really heavy as it was right up the street) loads of locust and cherry today from two big trees that were cut down so I am not short on wood in any way to sell!


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Aug 10, 2012)

JW I saw you ad on craigslist, go for it.  I consider selling some sometimes but it is hard for me to do, occassionally do sell some if people want to pick it up, I do give some away.  I am up to about 25 cords so I am probably close to a decade ahead for as much as I burn.  If I ever do decide to sell some at least I know I can say it is very seasoned.  I have a lot of property so storage is not an issue, the issue is that too many trees keep dying.


----------



## blujacket (Aug 10, 2012)

jwoair23 said:


> I picked up 3 massive (I loaded it really heavy as it was right up the street) loads of locust and cherry today from two big trees that were cut down so I am not short on wood in any way to sell!


 
Keep that Locust!


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 10, 2012)

Golf/woodnut, i was just reading your Sig line. You might want to reword it a bit. When you say you have 23 acres of hardwood that have never been forested, that really doesnt make sense( its an oxy moron, as you just said it was HW). I know what you mean, but the definition of "forested" means that it has trees on it. That can be from natural regeneration or regeneration from man either by way of seeding or direct planting. The term you want is "harvested" or some lay say "timbered", but as  a forester i just had to correct you, sorry its my nature !


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Aug 10, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> Golf/woodnut, i was just reading your Sig line. You might want to reword it a bit. When you say you have 23 acres of hardwood that have never been forested, that really doesnt make sense( its an oxy moron, as you just said it was HW). I know what you mean, but the definition of "forested" means that it has trees on it. That can be from natural regeneration or regeneration from man either by way of seeding or direct planting. The term you want is "harvested" or some lay say "timbered", but as a forester i just had to correct you, sorry its my nature !


Clemsonfor, thanks for the input, I just shortened things down a bit.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope you didnt take what i said the wrong way. I am not trying to be a know it all its just my personality to point things out like that. And i can com across as blunt sometimes, thats why i put the smilie! 

Feel free to pick on my lack of punctuation, incomplete or run on sentences, and my spelling all of which i KNOW are terrible!

Dont feel that you need to shorten it down, i would just say never been harvested or some other wording.  But personally i would really doubt that your property has never has any cutting of any kind done on it unless it is in a super remote hollar in the moutains that was too steep to harvest 75-150 years ago. Pretty much everywhere has been harvested to some degree, maybe not clearcut, but possibly highgraded or just seletivly harvested to some degree.


----------



## leftyscott (Aug 12, 2012)

I only sell firewood in measured amounts.  Maybe 5 cords/year.    I can get a 1/2 cord into my full size p/u  $80 seasoned/  1/3 cord $60.  Don't "need" the $ but it allows me to buy new toys guilt free.  Plus I enjoy the physical work.

Last year I sold $2000 but I really had to hustle  Craigslist, company classifieds etc.  Sold lots of hickory to restaurants and people that smoke.  Overall 50-50 split on heating wood vs cooking wood.


----------



## Realstone (Aug 12, 2012)

leftyscott said:


> Sold lots of hickory to restaurants and people that smoke. Overall 50-50 split on heating wood vs cooking wood.


Nice little niche business. Ever consider packaging your hickory and making a fancy label for the smokers?  Also try raising your price.  People tend to attach value to your product  when it costs more.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Aug 12, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> I hope you didnt take what i said the wrong way. I am not trying to be a know it all its just my personality to point things out like that. And i can com across as blunt sometimes, thats why i put the smilie!
> 
> Feel free to pick on my lack of punctuation, incomplete or run on sentences, and my spelling all of which i KNOW are terrible!
> 
> Dont feel that you need to shorten it down, i would just say never been harvested or some other wording. But personally i would really doubt that your property has never has any cutting of any kind done on it unless it is in a super remote hollar in the moutains that was too steep to harvest 75-150 years ago. Pretty much everywhere has been harvested to some degree, maybe not clearcut, but possibly highgraded or just seletivly harvested to some degree.


No, I didn't take it the wrong way, you are correct in that forested can mean several things. I do think a few spots on my property had some clearing as there was the remains of a log cabin in the woods and they probably did a small field for vegetables. But many of the trees are several hundred years old. You may have seen that I actually have/had the largest Ash tree in the state of PA. It is very steep land and difficult to harvest trees, especially in the old days. And in the current days our township makes it pretty much impossible to harvest trees.

The new land I bought in New York is just the opposite, the one was harvested just 2 winters ago and was harvested at least 1 other time, probably 2.  The other piece is an old farm that has few trees and the wooded area was harvested about 8 years ago.  But at my home it is like stepping back in time.


----------

